# Nextbook Premium 7SE Netflix Issues



## jackson511 (Dec 20, 2012)

Just picked up one of these tablets at Walmart for $79. It's pretty decent, surprisingly. Only one problem. As of now, when I try to watch anything on Netflix, I don't get any video. I get audio and the navigation bar, but no video whatsoever. Odd thing tho, if I bring up the menu for subtitles and language, i can see the video behind it. Any thoughts?


----------



## jackson511 (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh, and it's running 4.0.3 (I think, will have to double check later).


----------



## stkm3420 (Jan 6, 2013)

I submitted a tech support request through Nextbook's website and got a replythat they were aware of the issue and they are waiting for Netflix response so they could build a fix. I haven't heard anything else. By the way, it run version 4.04


----------



## pepperchick3 (Feb 23, 2013)

if you go to Netflix 1.7.0 - APKTOP you can email yourself the download link to download the older version of netflix and it works perfectly! just make sure you go back to your downloaded apps page and uncheck automatic updates for it.


----------

